
Windows 7 snubbed by UK Government - monkeygrinder
http://www.computerworlduk.com/technology/operating-systems/windows/news/index.cfm?newsid=18863
======
junklight
rant on.....

Apart from the inconsistency in the article: the headline talks about moving
from XP to Vista but then they refer to windows 2000 support as the
rationale....

These are the people who are meant to be running the country and the short
term, muddy, cart before the horse thinking sadly typifies a great deal of
policy making as well.

Not only that but we have a huge deficit and we are walking eyes wide open
into the more costly of two scenarios: Vista support won't last as long as XPs
because it has a much smaller user base, it requires more resources and so
either machines are more expensive or people are less efficient but hey
spending a little money up front to speed the PICT testing through would just
be stupid wouldn't it?

Ok. So it's not massive in the scheme of things - but its so typical and
irritating.

rant off...

------
Groxx
They're "snubbing" 7 for _Vista_? Whose brilliant idea was that?

 _[there is] "no earthly excuse of going to Vista now"_ ~Clive Longbottom, in
the article.

Nice quote!

